# Sticky  Deprecated HTML Tags in XHTML Strict 1.0



## DumberDrummer

HTML 4.0 is being shunned by web developers in favor of style sheets, which allow for greater individual customization of websites. (For example, I can write my site with a default CSS template, then provide other CSS files that can be used with minimal changes to change the look of the site while doing little actual work.) 

In any case, several tags that used to work are now considered poor form by the W3C (World Wide Web Consortium), the entity which develops new markup technologies, and is pretty much the authority on all markup languages now in use on the web. 

What follows is a list from about.com which specifies the deprecated elements and attributes in XHTML 1.0. 



> Elements
> 
> * <applet></applet>
> The applet element has been deprecated in favor of <object></object>.
> * <basefont />
> The basefont element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <blackface></blackface>
> The blackface element is a WebTV (MSN TV) element that has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <blockquote></blockquote>
> The blockquote element is deprecated in favor of style sheets when used to indent text.
> * <center></center>
> The center element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <dir></dir>
> The dir element has been deprecated in favor of <ul></ul>.
> * <embed />
> The embed element has been deprecated in favor of <object></object>.
> * <font></font>
> The font element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <i></i>
> The i element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <isindex />
> The isindex element has been deprecated in favor of the input element and CGI forms.
> * <layer></layer>
> The layer element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <menu></menu>
> The menu element has been deprecated in favor of <ul></ul>.
> * <noembed></noembed>
> The noembed element has been deprecated in favor of <object></object>.
> * <s></s>
> The s element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <shadow></shadow>
> The shadow element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <strike></strike>
> The strike element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * <u></u>
> The strike element has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> 
> Attributes
> 
> * alink
> The alink attribute defines the color of an active link on the Web page. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * align
> Used to align elements vertically and horizontally on the document page, the align attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * background
> The background attribute is used to define a background image for the element. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * border
> Used to define a border around the element, the border attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * color
> Used to define the color of the enclosed text, the color attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * compact
> The compact attribute is used in list tags to create a list that takes up less space. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * face
> Used to define the font face of the enclosed text, the face attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * height
> Used to define the height of the element, the height attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * language
> The language attribute is used to define the language used by the script element. It has been deprecated in favor of the type attribute.
> * link
> The link attribute defines the color of a link on the Web page. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * name
> The name attribute names the element for use with dynamic content, it has been deprecated in favor of the id attribute.
> * noshade
> The noshade attribute removes the 3-D effect from horizontal rules. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * nowrap
> Used to stop table contents from wrapping, the nowrap attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * size
> Used to define the size of the enclosed text, the size attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * start
> The start attribute of list tags defines the starting number of the list. This attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * text
> The text attribute defines the color of the text on the Web page. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * type
> The type attribute of list tags defines what type of list should be used. This attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * value
> The value attribute of list tags sets the value of the list item. This attribute has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * version
> The version attribute defines the version of HTML used by the document. It has been deprecated in favor of DTDs.
> * vlink
> The vlink attribute defines the color of a visited link on the Web page. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.
> * width
> The width attribute defines the width in pixels of the element. It has been deprecated in favor of style sheets.


----------

